# I love the colors on this one....



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The wall to be covered:










The goods:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

You have a habit of posting unavailable videos.....whats up with that?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

timhag said:


> You have a habit of posting unavaulable videos.....whats up with that?


I have no idea what 


timhag said:


> unavaulable


is, or what that has to do with this thread. At last check, all my vides in that thread are up and running. :yes: If one does drop out, let me know and I'll delete it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Back on topic, the wall is primed, and the laser is set. Lets get to makin money!










Setting the first panel:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Think I had too many beers tonight PWG.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Putting the sweep to panel 2. This stuff was fairly thick, but delicate because they didn't coat it with any sealer. It would scratch real easy; could only use a soft bristle sweep, or a plastic smoother wrapped in a damp mifty.










Pasting the wall for the next panel:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

timhag said:


> Think I had too many beers tonight PWG.


You're gonna get a little of that ma'am! :laughing:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I especially like seeing the clean doubled over drop padding the wood shelf you are working over.

And you are using a paint tool...you may stay on this forum!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Because the inks were delicate, I didn't want any paste on the facing so when I overlapped each panel, I'd cut out a small triangle to help make sure the graphics were dead on.










When it came time to bust the seams, I'd bend a #9 blade to make it easier to hold on to and make a cut perfectly perpendicular to the wall.










I used a 4' straight edge to bust with:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The finished product:





















This job was the toughest 3 hours of my life. :laughing: But that's why I get paid the big bucks. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good bro, whrer was that job?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

St. John's Mercy Medical Hosp. here in StL. I assume its the new pediatric wing.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PWG, We painted this one last winter. The Builder let the HO bring in her own paper guy. What an ass. He would paint a strip behind every seam the same color as the paper to help hide the seam. Looked aful ...every seam spread a 1/4 inch ...big money too. Is this normal practice.... Wish had better pics of the paper.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

From the pictures, the job looks good. But I always think "hack" when I see someone stripe the wall with color. That is like planning for a failure. And yes, 1/4" split seams are a definite failure. 

I only stripe the wall for grasses because the natural weave will tend to show tiny gaps at the seam.


----------

